

The Daedalus Starship - kapilkaisare
http://www.damninteresting.com/the-daedalus-starship

======
kapilkaisare
Other relevant links:

<http://www.daviddarling.info/encyclopedia/D/Daedalus.html>

[http://www.bisbos.com/rocketscience/spacecraft/daedalus/daed...](http://www.bisbos.com/rocketscience/spacecraft/daedalus/daedalus.html)

